# SE Florida for golf?



## anne1125 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, my husband just came back from his 6th visit to Orlando for golf with his brothers.

Next year, they will be looking for a change.

I know SW Florida is impossible in January or February, but how about the SE?  What towns would be good for beach & golf?

Thanks for the suggestions.

Anne


----------



## rapmarks (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually, if you book into Lehigh Resort in sw Florida, you get some really nice golf packages.  There are resort outings on Monday and Tuesday at good prices and a weekly package at nearby courses that is very attractive.


----------



## JLB (Feb 8, 2006)

Are they just tired of Orlando, looking for a change?  

Have they played Remington in Kissimmee?  It is an excellent set-up for a group of guys--all you can eat, practice and play for one price.  I almost always get put in a group with noreasterners there, including last month.

Here's the current list of deals through efloridagolf.  It is biggest on the first day of the month and this is the time of the year that it is smallest.

http://www.efloridagolf.com/SpecialOffers.asp


----------



## JLB (Feb 8, 2006)

Let me try this again.

Read this:

Paris
in the
the Spring.

Read it again, and again until you get it.

Then, if you care, I will tell you a funny golf story from Remington last month.


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 8, 2006)

JLB,
I checked out your link for eflorida golf.  It's almost hard to believe that, (at Wellington), a single, (like me), can get 4 rounds of golf for $85.00.
Ever been there?  I realize that I'm not going to bump into Tiger or Jack...but for the kind of hacker that I am...it sounds good. I'd appreicate any thoughts you might have, (besides telling me to give up the game).
Mike


----------



## anne1125 (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.  He really wants something on the beach with golf in driving distance.

Anyone?  I believe the east coast of Florida will be an easier trade.

Anne


----------



## JLB (Feb 8, 2006)

suenmike32 said:
			
		

> JLB,
> I checked out your link for eflorida golf.  It's almost hard to believe that, (at Wellington), a single, (like me), can get 4 rounds of golf for $85.00.
> Ever been there?  I realize that I'm not going to bump into Tiger or Jack...but for the kind of hacker that I am...it sounds good. I'd appreicate any thoughts you might have, (besides telling me to give up the game).
> Mike



Yeah, efloridagolf specials are hard to believe.  Wellington doesn't sound familiar.  Wait a minute.  Is that the one over yonder, west of Kissimmee, around haines City?  I might have years ago . . . and Tiger was there.      I was staying at Westgate that year, so everything is fuzzy! Anyway, it was a tough course and one the pros who live in the area practiced on in the off-season.

My buddy and I played Sabal Point last month for $19 each.  It's not ritzy, but was more than adequate.  It was a chilly day by Florida standards so no one was pushing us.  I got to walk the edges of the fairways and fish balls out of the ponds, so I have an ample supply.

On top of that I birdied the long #9 Par 5, into the wind, even with a horrible second shot.

So, yeah, I got my $19 worth.

Two weeks later I had my BIL in tow and we played Remington.  He got by as  a Florida resident, I believe because I had a free-round birthday email.  So we did all we could eat, practice and play, for $18 each.

I see no one wants to take me up on the

Paris
in the
the Spring

thing.

Oh well!


----------



## suenmike32 (Feb 8, 2006)

Actually I mapquested it and it is about 15 miles west of West Palm Beach.  I'm going to give it a try. Nobody knows me there.
Mike


----------



## KenK (Feb 8, 2006)

Tugger & TS Forums host Scott moved to Wellington, Palm Beach Cty, when he retired from the NYCPD.  

Also, if still interested in golf in E Fl......with a T/S resort connected, don't forget the St Augustine World Golf Village, a Sheraton/ Blue Green resort in on that Village.

http://www.wgv.com/

FF Palm Aire CC & Resort in Pompano has several golf courses on site (and a harness track across the street) FF may still provide the shuttle that connects that golf resort with the three FF T/Ss on the beach (except the Santa Barbara may still be closed.  He could stay at the Royal Vista (in sand) and if shuttle is working, wouldn't even have to drive to Palm Aire. Sea GArdens is also on the beach, but many don't think as nice.

http://www.palmairegolfclub.com/page/19-436.htm

http://www.dailymanagementresorts.com/ has three resorts in Weston (23 mi west of Ft Lauderdale Beach) that are on or near the Boniventure CC.  They were considereing a shuttle to their beach front units called the Silver Seas in Ft Laud Beach, next to the St Regis...may not have happened)

Marriott Vacation Club Doral Units have the Marriott Doral Resort Spa & CC that has several golf courses. One is super expensive...but I think they give a break for T/S guests (Big Blue?).  There is a Club Doral for kids, which includes the Blue Lagoon (which I don't know about).  They no longer (as far as I can tell) have their beach front Doral hotel...(had shuttle, too)

http://www.doralresort.com/


----------



## KenK (Feb 8, 2006)

If it doesn't have to be a T/S, also look at the Marriott Sawgrass Resort and Spa....it does have T/S units attached, but were never sold.  Has shuttle to their free beach....just N of St Augistine. (Marriott Renassiance at the World Golf Village also has beach rights there, BUT NO SHUTTLE). Renassiance there has a super gov discount...I think $79 to $99 at times

The Weston Hollywood Diplomat Beachfront Hotel, Spa & CC have one set of beach front bldgs, and a free shuttle to their CC Bldgs, about 1 mile away.
(I think its too expensive.....

So...I can't recommend www.thebreakers.com in Palm Beach, nor the Ritz Carlton (in Naples or Palm Beach-too $$$)....but sometimes the PB Four Seasons might be affordable.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 9, 2006)

Marriott Sawgrass is wonderful. Terrific service. TPC Stadium golf is very expensive but the courses are top rated. Tiger plays the PGA tour there.

We went per Ken K recommendations last October for a couple of days and upgraded to Platinum. We didn't know it at first but it was the same week as the Gator Bowl. We also didn't know it but that is where the entire Gator team stays and also Bulldog fans. Just made it more fun. What team spirit.

http://www.sawgrassmarriott.com


----------



## JLB (Feb 9, 2006)

KenK said:
			
		

> Tugger & TS Forums host Scott moved to Wellington, Palm Beach Cty, when he retired from the NYCPD.




Yup, that's why it rang a bell.  I thought of that after posting above, in-between sessions.


----------

